
Why Bernie Sanders should have kept talking about the Nordics - akafred
http://www.thenation.com/article/after-i-lived-in-norway-america-felt-backward-heres-why/
======
tumdum_
Very little concrete data about Scandinavia... A book packed with numbers and
references which paints quite a different picture:
[http://www.iea.org.uk/sites/default/files/publications/files...](http://www.iea.org.uk/sites/default/files/publications/files/Sanandajinima-
interactive.pdf)

~~~
akafred
The author seems to have predicted an attack from liberalist Brits. However,
what the article describes is real and the Nordics run circles around most
countries when it comes to work/life balance and gender equality. In sum
quality of life for the wast majority is way higher than the average Brit or
American. But I guess you are in the top 5% and care less about the 95%?

~~~
tumdum_
You are presuming quite a lot from my short post :) And you've clearly didn't
read that book if you think author claims quality of life in Scandinavia is
low :)

~~~
akafred
I have skimmed the book and it presents a skewed picture and is selective
about its 'facts'. And some of it is about how the economies are not
'sufficiently' libertarian, which is part of the point.

